# Not sure , but I think I see a faint smile



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure how much snow we are going to get from this , but I think I can see a faint smile coming from the front of that grill! LOL


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Smile!  To me, that blower looks like it's snarling its teeth at the snow! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

The beast will soon be waken


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

They are forecasting about an 1-1.5" here tonight, but upper 30's to lower 40's by Monday, so I don't plan to bother cleaning anything up.

On a side note, I'll be driving past your neck of the woods on Sunday heading to my sister's house in Weston. I'll give ya a wave out the widow as I fly by on the highway! :hello:


----------

